# 2015/88 Riffle booties



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

What an easy pattern and i used 2x 4ply threads at once and it came out nice a big....

cast on 9 sts,
knit 35 rows and then P one row.
Next row:cast on22 sts,P to end.
Next row:cast on 22 sts and K to end.(53 sts)
Next row.Next row:K.
Next row K
Next row
Next row:K.
Next row
Next row.
Next row:K.
Next row.
Next row.
Next row:K.
Next row.
Next row: P.
Next row:K. 
Next row 30 sts,P 2 tog,turn
Next row 8,P 2 tog,turn. 
Next row:K 8,K 2 tog,turn. 
Next row p8,P 2 tog,turn. 
Next row p8,P 2 tog,turn.
Next row:K 8,K 2 tog,turn. 
Next row8,P 2 tog,turn.
Next row 8,P 2 tog,turn. 
Next row:K 8,K 2 tog,turn. 
Next row 8,P 2 tog,turn.
Next row 8,P 2 tog,turn.
Next row:K 8,K 2 tog,turn. 
Next row to the end.
Next row to the end. 
Next row:Knit to the end. 
Next row purl to the end. 
Next row:Buttonhole row: *P 1,yarn around needle,P 2 tog.* Repeat * to last 2 sts,yarn around needle,P 2 tog
Next 30 rows ribbing P 1,K 1.
Cast off.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

these are very much the same as the Stay On booties but they don't need sewing up. Lovely booties! You do beautiful work.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Strange name for lovely Booties.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm a bit confused, when you say Next row, but haven't said K, or P, are those repeat K rows? Again at the end, are those repeats K 8, K2tog, appreciate the pictures, and the pattern. Looks easy enough for me, and cute. Thanks. Tancie


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Diane D said:


> What an easy pattern and i used 2x 4ply threads at once and it came out nice a big....
> 
> cast on 9 sts,
> knit 35 rows and then P one row.
> ...


Diane they are so beautiful. Your knit so many nice things.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

calmdestiny said:


> I'm a bit confused, when you say Next row, but haven't said K, or P, are those repeat K rows? Again at the end, are those repeats K 8, K2tog, appreciate the pictures, and the pattern. Looks easy enough for me, and cute. Thanks. Tancie


sorry i noticed now that some of the wording has disappeared.....

Riffle booties:
cast on 9 sts,
knit 35 rows and then Purl one row.
Next row:cast on22 sts,Purl to end.
Next row:cast on 22 sts and Knit to end.(53 sts).
Next row: Purl
Next row knit
Next row Knit
Next row: Purl
Next row: Knit
Next row: Purl
Next row: Purl
Next row: Knit
Next row: Purl
Next row: Purl
Next row: Knit
Next row: Purl
Next row: Purl
Next row: Knit
Next row: Purl 30 sts, Purl 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn.
Next row: Knit 8, Knit 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn.
Next row: Knit 8, Knit 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Knit 8, Knit 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn.
Next row: Knit 8, Knit 2 tog,turn.
Next row: Purl to the end.
Next row: Purl to the end. 
Next row: Knit to the end. 
Next row: Purl to the end. 
Next row: Buttonhole row: *Purl 1,yarn around needle, Purl 2 tog.* Repeat * to last 2 sts,yarn around needle, Purl 2 tog. 
Next 30 rows ribbing P 1,K 1.
Cast off.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

Diane, Thanks so much. Going to start today!

Thanks Tancie


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

cant wait to see yours Tancie...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Ladies remember do not wrap - pattern only says turn!!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

I would like to say "thank you" also. I'm so happy that you re-wrote for the knits and purls. It has made the pattern so easy to read.

The ones you made are just adorable......

sandyj1942


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

you all most welcome..... there was no space between : and the letter and it interpreted as a shortcut for pictures.


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

Beautiful booties. Are they for a new born baby or how old?


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

These are so cute and with pictures all the easier. thank you. Yours are so lovely. What size are they?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

size is newborn i would say


----------



## tmora671 (Sep 11, 2015)

I am new to this and I am wondering what is the gauge or size of needle that would be used for this project?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i used 4mm and double knitting wool


----------



## soso (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank Di xx another one in my todo list lol


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

Diane D said:


> sorry i noticed now that some of the wording has disappeared.....
> 
> Riffle booties:
> cast on 9 sts,
> ...


What size needles?


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

baileysmom said:


> What size needles?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

3 posts above yours it says 4mm needles. Did you miss that?


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

chickkie said:


> 3 posts above yours it says 4mm needles. Did you miss that?


Yes, I did thanks!


----------



## crazyknitter06 (Mar 20, 2011)

What mm needles is this knit on?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

crazyknitter06 said:


> What mm needles is this knit on?


See my answer to this couple of posts up - 4mm needles and double knitting wool


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you dianne, was actually through patterns for something like this for my ggd.


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

What size needle did you use? I don't see it in the instructions.


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sorry, I have the answer to my question.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this cute little pattern. I can't see where you posted the size of the needles that you used.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

diobsession said:


> Thank you for sharing this cute little pattern. I can't see where you posted the size of the needles that you used.


4mm


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you for this pattern. I have already knitted it 3 times and have 3 friends who want the pattern. Your shared gift is going all over the world.


----------



## vlesca (Jan 15, 2016)

I love it


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank You for the pattern,Beautiful..


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Pretty.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

sandyj1942 said:


> I would like to say "thank you" also. I'm so happy that you re-wrote for the knits and purls. It has made the pattern so easy to read.
> 
> The ones you made are just adorable......
> 
> sandyj1942


Yes - agree - they ARE adorable!! Think I'll start a pair this evening!!

thanks for sharing your pattern and picture.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Diane D said:


> What an easy pattern and i used 2x 4ply threads at once and it came out nice a big....
> 
> cast on 9 sts,
> knit 35 rows and then P one row.
> ...


Thank you Diane. These are adorable! I love making booties. As always your work is lovely.


----------



## NZ Karin (Mar 27, 2016)

Could you please show me how to sew up the heel. I'm a little confused how it all fits together. Many thanks


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Really nice booties. Thank you


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

What sizes needles did you use?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

deexer said:


> What sizes needles did you use?


4mm needle


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm making them now. Thankyou for the pattern, I love that you showed the different steps.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is an updated one that has the missing notes in it for those who still have the first one...


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Here is an updated one that has the missing notes in it for those who still have the first one...


Would love to knit these booties,but can't open the DOC...can it be changed to a PDF ?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

mtnmama67 said:


> Would love to knit these booties,but can't open the DOC...can it be changed to a PDF ?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


go to page 1 halfway down - it appears there as i typed it out for all to see. But here it is again..

sorry i noticed now that some of the wording has disappeared.....

Riffle booties:
cast on 9 sts,
knit 35 rows and then Purl one row.
Next row:cast on22 sts,Purl to end.
Next row:cast on 22 sts and Knit to end.(53 sts).
Next row: Purl
Next row knit
Next row Knit
Next row: Purl
Next row: Knit
Next row: Purl
Next row: Purl
Next row: Knit
Next row: Purl
Next row: Purl
Next row: Knit
Next row: Purl
Next row: Purl
Next row: Knit
Next row: Purl 30 sts, Purl 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn.
Next row: Knit 8, Knit 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn.
Next row: Knit 8, Knit 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Knit 8, Knit 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn. 
Next row: Purl 8, Purl 2 tog,turn.
Next row: Knit 8, Knit 2 tog,turn.
Next row: Purl to the end.
Next row: Purl to the end. 
Next row: Knit to the end. 
Next row: Purl to the end. 
Next row: Buttonhole row: *Purl 1,yarn around needle, Purl 2 tog.* Repeat * to last 2 sts,yarn around needle, Purl 2 tog. 
Next 30 rows ribbing P 1,K 1.
Cast off.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for all your trouble. I will be making these, they look really cute )


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Diane D said:


> sorry i noticed now that some of the wording has disappeared.....
> 
> Riffle booties:
> cast on 9 sts,
> ...


These are beautiful , cant wait to knit these as i knit a lot for Charity . Good to get new patterns . Many thanks for sharing


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

These are soo soo cute cannot wait to knit them, knit for a Charity they are always looking new items . Many thanks for sharing


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so cute, thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so cute, thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

What size knitting needles could i knit these booties?


----------

